# first bow



## lwilt (Apr 6, 2006)

*jennings?*

That would be a no.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

allen original compound was the first...


----------



## ULTRAPROELITE (Jun 20, 2006)

PSE MACH series


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Now I'm confused!!!! 
I thought Allen had the patent on the first Compound, but while they were getting the patent squared away, Jennings built the first!!!!
But I may be wrong. I don't know!!!! Anyhow I sure would like to know.


----------

